

Why is the Al Jazeera app not showing up on App store Top 25? - karpodiem

Slightly curious as to why the Al Jazeera app isn't showing up on the App Store top 25. If you haven't checked the app out already, it's great - free live-streaming video of Al Jazeera English.<p>Before I went to bad last night it had around 1400 reviews, with an average rating of four stars.<p>Today the review-count has been reset (build status says a new build was pushed out yesterday but I wasn't prompted for an update. weird)<p>Also, quite a few reviews of the app seem dubious. Try reading the 1 star reviews.<p>Wouldn't be surprised if Apple's invisible hand is somehow involved with this.
======
gyardley
Apple doesn't have the time for any of that, and besides, the company's execs
lean pretty liberal.

Al Jazeera's app isn't in the top 25 because because consumption of news
applications is dwarfed by things like games. In the US App Store, it's #3 in
the free news applications category right now, below CNN and FOX News but
ahead of the New York Times, NPR, & the BBC. That's a lot better than I
thought it'd be doing - what more do you want?

By the way, you can use AppAnnie to look at how applications are doing
worldwide. Looks like it's doing fine for a news app:

[http://www.appannie.com/al-jazeera-english-
live/ranking/#vie...](http://www.appannie.com/al-jazeera-english-
live/ranking/#view=best-ranks)

